# Car camera,  solution how to shoot a lion



## ekonom (Jan 13, 2014)

*Here is the solution how to shoot a lion:
?Car-L? meets the lions | NIKON-TUTORIALS
Do you have a better idea?
*


----------



## table1349 (Jan 13, 2014)

This works pretty good. Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM Autofocus Lens 2746B002 B&H Photo

This is even better. Up Close with the Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6 L USM Lens | B&H Photo Video Pro Audio


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 13, 2014)

It's been posted before. 

Hum...I've got a Traxxas Emaxx and Revo just sitting here collecting dust, maybe i'll mount my D300 on one.


----------

